# Urban Street Riding



## MonsterEnergy (26 Feb 2020)

I live in Kirkliston, and wondering if anyone lives or has been here, and knows of any good spots to do urban street riding?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2020)

Somewhere urban?


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

In a street?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (27 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> In a street?


yeah, i know that(Im not that thick), but where abouts in the streets. I can't really find a good place. Could someone please look on Maps and find some for me. Appreciated highky. Thanjs


----------



## Sharky (27 Feb 2020)

Excuse me, for I am old, but what exactly is urban cycling? 

In Dartford, I often see a group of teens riding funny bikes, doing some quite acrobatic stunts using a wide bus lane and has a downwards gradient. Great for freewheel stunts.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

Well, the only places I can think of where you can legitimately ride in urban areas are roads and cycle lanes.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (27 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Well, the only places I can think of where you can legitimately ride in urban areas are roads and cycle lanes.


i mean proper urban street riding. For example, riding down steps, do jumps of big grass banks, that sought of thing.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (27 Feb 2020)

Sharky said:


> Excuse me, for I am old, but what exactly is urban cycling?
> 
> In Dartford, I often see a group of teens riding funny bikes, doing some quite acrobatic stunts using a wide bus lane and has a downwards gradient. Great for freewheel stunts.


like riding down steps, riding of walls, jumps of grass banks...etc


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2020)

You just sort of find it yourself by exploring your locality, I always did....

Here's me and my boy having a little play a year or two ago.


----------



## Drago (27 Feb 2020)

When was teaching police riders I had permission from a local Tesco to use the steps in their car park. Used to keep the shoppers amused.


----------



## johnblack (27 Feb 2020)

Isn't the whole point to go out and explore it or yourself and see what's about? I reckon as you live there you probably have better knowledge than most of us.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2020)

johnblack said:


> Isn't the whole point to go out and explore it or yourself and see what's about? I reckon as you live there you probably have better knowledge than most of us.



Seems not - the OP keeps wanting us to tell him where everything is (see other threads). Apparently doesn't have time to go out riding 'aka exploring. The mind boggles.


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

He doesn't seem to have time for anything apart from asking all and sundry to do everything for him , I know folk here are helpful but cmon op put a bit of effort in eh


----------



## carpenter (27 Feb 2020)

Is this legal?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (27 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Seems not - the OP keeps wanting us to tell him where everything is (see other threads). Apparently doesn't have time to go out riding 'aka exploring. The mind boggles.


i actually come home from sch and go to church, so know i dont have time apart from saturday afternoon's. Apart from when its holiday aswell


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> i actually come home from sch and go to church, so know i dont have time apart from saturday afternoon's. Apart from when its holiday aswell



Some of us are out at work 11-12 hours a day and run a family and we find time. Really.


----------



## johnblack (27 Feb 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> i actually come home from sch and go to church, so know i dont have time apart from saturday afternoon's. Apart from when its holiday aswell


Ride to the church and see what's about......
.....I'm not sure why I'm entering in to conversation with an obvious wind up, but I kind of like the thought of this being an actual kid with no social skills.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> You just sort of find it yourself by exploring your locality, I always did....
> 
> Here's me and my boy having a little play a year or two ago.




Where is the one of you doing steps on a hybrid - does @potsy have that one ?


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

Have you not recently had half term break
Honestly it's unlikely anyone here knows the streets in your area any better than you
Try Google streetmaps


----------



## MonsterEnergy (27 Feb 2020)

we drive its like 30mins away


----------



## MonsterEnergy (27 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> Have you not recently had half term break
> Honestly it's unlikely anyone here knows the streets in your area any better than you
> Try Google streetmaps


thanks. ure the only sensible one around here.
Okay. thanks anyway


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> thanks. ure the only sensible one around here.
> Okay. thanks anyway
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MonsterEnergy (27 Feb 2020)

??


----------



## roadrash (27 Feb 2020)

Ur the only sensible one around here
I think my wife would be in fits of hysterical laughter if she read that


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Where is the one of you doing steps on a hybrid - does @potsy have that one ?


This one? 


View: https://youtu.be/LH2rNy__LpM


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2020)

Ain't nobody tellin me where I can or can't ride


----------



## simongt (29 Feb 2020)

Legal or not, urban riding is a good way of youngsters letting off steam & showing off. as long as they're not causing a problem, good luck to 'em - ! Maybe we old 'uns are just envious 'cos we didn't think of it years ago - !  Saw one lad once, slipped off a low wall and the top tube came in very sudden contact with a certain part of his male anatomy; ouch - !


----------



## carpenter (2 Mar 2020)

Aaah - natural justice then


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> i actually come home from sch and go to church, so know i dont have time apart from saturday afternoon's. Apart from when its holiday aswell


Could you not simply pray for enlightenment?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

Can’t you do some moves on the pews?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

View: https://www.facebook.com/572719819512238/posts/2791676617616536/


----------



## MonsterEnergy (3 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> Could you not simply pray for enlightenment?


Say no more


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Some of us are out at work 11-12 hours a day and run a family and we find time. Really.


yes....REALLY


----------



## I like Skol (15 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Some of us are out at work 11-12 hours a day and run a family and we find time. Really.





MonsterEnergy said:


> yes....REALLY



12hr shifts here, alternating nights and days. With travel to/from work by car or bike it adds up to minimum of 14hrs which doesn't leave much time for meals with the kids and occasionally getting some sleep.
Still manage to squeeze in some time for getting out on the bike for some ME time.
You can if you want to.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (15 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> 12hr shifts here, alternating nights and days. With travel to/from work by car or bike it adds up to minimum of 14hrs which doesn't leave much time for meals with the kids and occasionally getting some sleep.
> Still manage to squeeze in some time for getting out on the bike for some ME time.
> You can if you want to.


nope....No time at all...apart from sat afternoon and holidays


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> nope....No time at all...apart from sat afternoon and holidays



Wait till you get a job.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2020)

Churches often have steps and railings. Maybe you could combine business with pleasure... ⛪ 🚲


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2020)

My oldest son is 17 and currently studying for his A levels. He got great GCSE results, has done DofE bronze and silver awards, Scouts, kayaking, fund raising for his school trip to Tanzania last summer. Fund raising for Scouts and his school. Various other extra curricular activities including 4x4/camping with me.
He has his own hobby, RC rock crawler cars, and works part time at our local supermarket (full time Saturdays and sometimes an afternoon in the week) to fund his hobby.
He still somehow finds time to go into the hills and old quarries searching for new rock crawler locations so he can arrange meets with his internet RC buddies and other times uses the trams & trains to go to meets they have arranged.
I think Monster Energy that you need to get off your ass and stop expecting to be spoonfed your lifestyle. Get out there and make it happen for yourself!


----------



## MonsterEnergy (16 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> My oldest son is 17 and currently studying for his A levels. He got great GCSE results, has done DofE bronze and silver awards, Scouts, kayaking, fund raising for his school trip to Tanzania last summer. Fund raising for Scouts and his school. Various other extra curricular activities including 4x4/camping with me.
> He has his own hobby, RC rock crawler cars, and works part time at our local supermarket (full time Saturdays and sometimes an afternoon in the week) to fund his hobby.
> He still somehow finds time to go into the hills and old quarries searching for new rock crawler locations so he can arrange meets with his internet RC buddies and other times uses the trams & trains to go to meets they have arranged.
> I think Monster Energy that you need to get off your ass and stop expecting to be spoonfed your lifestyle. Get out there and make it happen for yourself!


You don't know what us christian community do yeah. So stop being so rude, and respect that......


----------



## MonsterEnergy (16 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Churches often have steps and railings. Maybe you could combine business with pleasure... ⛪ 🚲


Not our one's. We go to quite a few different ones, in different localties


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2020)

We are trying to make suggestions. You are of school/college age, don't have kids (hopefully) so you've got loads of time compared to the rest of us. If you wan't to give all your time to your 'activity' then don't expect us to go find other things out for you - life is about balance, and spending all your time around the 'church' isn't about balance. For a Christian, you aren't half snappy and abusive (said the Roman Catholic)


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> You don't know what us christian community do yeah. So stop being so rude, and respect that......


You don't know anything about my religious upbringing or beliefs yeah. So stop being so rude and maybe try showing a little respect.

This conversation is beginning to remind be of a parable I once heard....

A fellow was stuck on his rooftop in a flood. He was praying to God for help.
Soon a man in a rowboat came by and the fellow shouted to the man on the roof, "Jump in, I can save you."
The stranded fellow shouted back, "No, it's OK, I'm praying to God and he is going to save me."
So the rowboat went on.
Then a motorboat came by. "The fellow in the motorboat shouted, "Jump in, I can save you."
To this the stranded man said, "No thanks, I'm praying to God and he is going to save me. I have faith."
So the motorboat went on.
Then a helicopter came by and the pilot shouted down, "Grab this rope and I will lift you to safety."
To this the stranded man again replied, "No thanks, I'm praying to God and he is going to save me. I have faith."
So the helicopter reluctantly flew away.
Soon the water rose above the rooftop and the man drowned. He went to Heaven. He finally got his chance to discuss this whole situation with God, at which point he exclaimed, "I had faith in you but you didn't save me, you let me drown. I don't understand why!"
To this God replied, "I sent you a rowboat and a motorboat and a helicopter, what more did you expect?"

It seems like you are being offered lots of good help and advice on how to achieve what you want but you are refusing to accept this and will wait until someone comes and gives you want you want? Life doesn't work like that.


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2020)

^^^^ wot he sed ^^^^^^ if you want something badly enough then I am afraid you are going to have to put some effort in yourself.
Honestly if you can't be bothered to make the effort now while young , then I don't fancy your chances in later life.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2020)

Get out on your bike and find stuff, that's what it's about.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Get out on your bike and find stuff, that's what it's about.


 I was out on my bike trying to finds stuff in the dark at 5am on Saturday morning. Couldn't sleep so got up at 4am and fettled my bike before riding along the canal and across the old derelict power station site at Heyrod (SPOOKY).
As it got light I found this...






And a couple of these....








Never know what you might find just wandering around aimlessly.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Mar 2020)

Danny Macaskill very probably bitched on an internet forum at age 16 about not having any time to find places to do his sick hangers. He likely bothered people for detailed pictures, diagrams and maps of places he had no intention of going, parts he had no intention of changing, asked how to build stuff he had no intention of building, and then I reckon he attacked people for disrespecting him while not thanking them for the suggestions, pictures and maps that they'd offered. 

Or he went out on his own and just rode all over his island, bouncing off rocks and other sundry items that he saw until he got really, really good at it, having a whale of a time. 

One of the two anyway. There's probably a life lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## Drago (16 Mar 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I was out on my bike trying to finds stuff in the dark at 5am on Saturday morning. Couldn't sleep so got up at 4am and fettled my bike before riding along the canal and across the old derelict power station site at Heyrod (SPOOKY).
> As it got light I found this...
> View attachment 508658
> 
> ...


You discovered someone had leaned an old bicycle up against your helicopter?


----------



## I like Skol (19 May 2020)

Just one last time.... Kids today, have no concept of adventure or risk!



He said next time it is his turn to jump over me! I will make sure we film it


----------



## Drago (19 May 2020)

I was jumping people on a Raleigh Chopper 45 years ago.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I was jumping people on a Raleigh Chopper 45 years ago.



I was doing it on a frame my dad brought back from the dump. I restored it and we got more parts etc. We would put a ramp in the road then go hell for leather up the ramp, land on back wheel and repeat. Record was jumping over four mates from memory.


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2020)

yeah but nobody wanted to be the fourth one in line on the floor, and we all squashed together , so in reality was probably only same as jumping three, oh the fun we had with a few house bricks and a plank, kids today are missing out


----------



## MontyVeda (19 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> yeah but nobody wanted to be the fourth one in line on the floor, and we all squashed together , so in reality was probably only same as jumping three, oh the fun we had with a few house bricks and a plank, kids today are missing out


You've just reminded me of the time my brother jumped 7 kids on his Grifter. Happy days


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2020)

ahh the memories... we used to swap the handlebars for cowhorns


----------



## I like Skol (19 May 2020)

This is all bringing back memories. Wooden planks and house bricks.... then going home and explaining how my wheels had 'just broken' again


----------



## Drago (20 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I was doing it on a frame my dad brought back from the dump. I restored it and we got more parts etc. We would put a ramp in the road then go hell for leather up the ramp, land on back wheel and repeat. Record was jumping over four mates from memory.


I made the local papers with my failed, but extremely heroic, attempt to break the sound barrier one Raeligh Chopper.

https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog/2018/11/23/daredevil/


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (20 May 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dATJN3QObrE


----------



## figbat (20 May 2020)

I looked at Google Maps. Kirkliston looks like a small, largely residential town but you have Edinburgh 30 minutes ride away - that has got to be full of the sort of places you're after.


----------



## I like Skol (20 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I looked at Google Maps. Kirkliston looks like a small, largely residential town but you have Edinburgh 30 minutes ride away - that has got to be full of the sort of places you're after.


I was in Edinburgh with my wife for a few days/nights a couple of Christmases ago and all I kept thinking was 'wish I had my MTB with me'


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Just one last time.... Kids today, have no concept of adventure or risk!
> 
> 
> 
> He said next time it is his turn to jump over me! I will make sure we film it




Shall we give this a go on the lawn at my caravan on the MTB weekend (probably after some beers and after lockdown). Who is suicidal enough to lie on the floor for me to 'jump' over ?


----------



## I like Skol (20 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Who is suicidal enough to lie on the floor for me to 'jump' over ?


I'll get back to you if I survive being jumped by my lad


----------



## Kestevan (20 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I'll get back to you if I survive being jumped by my lad


hooligans the feckin lot of ya


<sneaks off to practice bunny hops>


----------



## MonsterEnergy (20 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I looked at Google Maps. Kirkliston looks like a small, largely residential town but you have Edinburgh 30 minutes ride away - that has got to be full of the sort of places you're after.


i thin it would be more than 30mins ride


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> I'll get back to you if I survive being jumped by my lad





Kestevan said:


> hooligans the feckin lot of ya


Hooligans visited a park for a chippy picnic today. Mrs Skol held the camera while I lay on the floor with my eyes closed!


Of course I'm not daft, I made sure he did a practice run first....


----------

